# Cat Chin Acne



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Can anyone advise me on some preperations to help my cat's chin acne please? My Moggie used to suffer from this for around a year and then disappeared overnight, I guess due to her age. We used to just use a soft tooth brush and water to remove the black dirt, but wondered if you can put anything on it to like dry out the pores or something like on us Humans?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

What food/water dishes are you using?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

You can clean their chin with a solution of hibiscrub on a cotton wool ball. Helps clean stud tail too. Or I have heard of people using oxy cleansing pads for sensitive skin - not sure about that, or witch hazel.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Can anyone advise me on some preperations to help my cat's chin acne please? My Moggie used to suffer from this for around a year and then disappeared overnight, I guess due to her age. We used to just use a soft tooth brush and water to remove the black dirt, but wondered if you can put anything on it to like dry out the pores or something like on us Humans?


you can get some cream from your vets and try to use stainless steal or ceramic bowls no plastic for anything as this helps harbor bacteria. If you can soak them in Trigene or Safe4 when you clean them.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi Fluffy, use hibi-scrub, it's fab. I have a couple of cats despite using non-plastic bowls ect get it. The Hibi-scrub is fab and recommended by the vets*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, and Olay facials are very good too, the fragrece free ones. When you have done that or the hibi-scrub and dried the fur completely. A little cornflour rubbed in is very good too, soaks all the grease up and keeps the acne at bay*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Iuse Hibiscrub for Alfie and Lola as they can be prone to it.

I get it from Ebay.. mix some Hibiscrub with some warm water and put it on their chins using cotton buds 3 time a day


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hi Fluffy, use hibi-scrub, it's fab. I have a couple of cats despite using non-plastic bowls ect get it. The Hibi-scrub is fab and recommended by the vets*


in a multi cat house hold its difficult even with non plastic bowls. but it does reduce the spread. some is caused by fungal some is caused by bacteria, some is caused by food or contact allergy and some is from stress. you could try eliminating some of these things with change of food, Feliway and changing cleaning solutions. your vet can do a scraping to find out if it's fungal or bacterial and give you some cream for it or antibiotics. you can also use hydrogen peroxide which you can order from your chemist to dry them up. hibi scrub is an anti bac so it's great for keeping it clean and dry.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks for that, I know what causes it. It excessive grease in their skin. Just like a teenager. It's not spread between my cats and I used stainless steel bowls, washed regularly in boiling water ect.*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*For anyone thats interested in Cat Acne, here is the info I was given*

*Feline acne is probably more common than is generally appreciated, as most cases are mild and pass unnoticed. More severe cases, however, may respond slowly to treatment and seriously detract from the appearance of the cat.

Two main types of gland are found in the dermal layer of the skin of the cat - the sweat glands and the sebaceous glands. Most of the sebaceous glands are associated with hair follicles and produce an oily secretion, sebum, which waterproofs the hairs and maintains the suppleness of the skin. In addition, a collection of much larger sebaceous glands are found on the chin, the lips, the dorsal (top) surface of the base of the tail and also the eyelids, prepuce and scrotum. The collection of glands under the skin in the chin area is sometimes referred to as the submental organ and the glands around the base of the tail are known as the supracaudal organ.

The oily secretion of these larger sebaceous glands appears to have a role in territorial marking and cats will repeatedly rub their chin, lips, temporal area and base of tail over certain objects. In time the secretions build up on favourite marking objects and may be seen as black, greasy patches. Cat owners may have noticed that they are 'marked' by their pets on returning home. Cats will also often mark certain objects at feeding time.

Overactivity of the submental organs is a relatively common finding and is seen as excessive greasiness of the overlying fur and skin. This is particularly noticeable on the chin of white or pale coloured cats and appears as a yellow, greasy discolouration. There may also be flecks of black, greasy materialonthe chin which may bemistaken for flea dirt; this is sometimes called 'cruddy chin'*


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I have a couple of cats despite using non-plastic bowls ect get it. *


I only use ceramic plates, and glass bowls for water. All the dishes are completely cleaned so definitely no bacteria harbouring on them either. Yet I still have a couple of cats that are prone to acne, strangely cream and apricot. Maybe they are just naturally more greasy


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea same here, it's my light coloured cats that are prone to it too*


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Thanks for that, I know what causes it. It excessive grease in their skin. Just like a teenager. It's not spread between my cats and I used stainless steel bowls, washed regularly in boiling water ect.*


have you had a scraping done and tested? I know a lady with a multi cat house hold who used to have acne problems. bless her she has to wash her bowls in the dishwasher, then soak them in Trigene and let them dry, she had to change the diet of two cats because they were allergic to the food and has one cat on steroids the others she treats as they get it with the peroxide/hibi scrub. poor lil mites it's not a fun thing to deal with! I'm sure you know all about it! My ex's cat gets it with her food allergies we just treat it with cream from the vets. does the job! But she's a only cat in his house.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Yea same here, it's my light coloured cats that are prone to it too*


wonder if it's fungal like with horses and mud on white legs? maybe the lack of pigmentation in the skin is missing something to make it easy for the fungus to harbor and irritate the natural balance of the skin? you should see if you can get a skin test done to see if it's fungal so you can get the best treatment for it. it's weird, the lady i was telling you about her cats would get it but only two of them got it for the same reason. some were bacterial and some were fungal and one was viral and to do with stress! very weird


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I think my vets know what they're talking about, my cats arn't allergic to their food ect. As i've said already it's because of the excess in grease*


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I think my vets know what they're talking about, my cats arn't allergic to their food ect. As i've said already it's because of the excess in grease*


oh i wasn't suggesting they didn't and you weren't treating it properly. just asking if you had a scraping done and tested as many people including vets assume it's all the same thing in one household. sorry wasn't meant to be condescending in any way. i find this subject fascinating and am interested in what you have tried, tested and what has worked and has it worked for all the cats or did some clear up and the others didn't?

and to clarify my vet for my ex's cat said the same thing about the excessive oil production. then we moved to Tunbridge Wells and went to a new vets and they said something completely different and cleared it up in a week. the only time it comes back for her now is when she is due an immunotherapy jab for her allergies and Rob over laps the time it's due.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Iuse Hibiscrub for Alfie and Lola as they can be prone to it.
> 
> I get it from Ebay.. mix some Hibiscrub with some warm water and put it on their chins using cotton buds 3 time a day


*It's good stuff is'nt it Bee, does the job nicely. I was shocked at the colour when I 1st ever got it. I had a vision of my cat being dyed pink for life, lol *


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hee hee!! Dyed pink LOL!! You nut nut Wendy!!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Hibiscrub is a must have for any cat first aid box, excellent stuff.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Hibiscrub is a must have for any cat first aid box, excellent stuff.


i secretly love the smell of it. i dono why but i really do. i wash my hands with it regularly and have been caught sniffing my hands lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Hee hee!! Dyed pink LOL!! You nut nut Wendy!!


*Hahaha, I know, lol, but my cat is pure white, lol*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Right thanks. I will get some Hibiscrub then.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Right thanks. I will get some Hibiscrub then.


it's good for pretty much everything bacteria, yeasts, some fungi and viruses! you can get the brand name Hibiscrub or find cheaper non brand name versions as well shop round. i find it works best if you first clean the area once and then again so the chemical in the Hibiscrub can do it's job on the skin. Some insist on rinsing it off but i find it works best with out a rinse on somethings. obviously if you are washing a full cat rinse would be necessary but for the chin you could wash once, rinse and then wash again in a light solution and leave to dry. it's used in surgery with out a rinse with a diluted solution applied with cotton.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Right thanks. I will get some Hibiscrub then.


*Hope it does the job Fluffy, let us know It should do, it's fab stuff*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks I know what it is. I used to work in a Hospital where we had loads. I have already called up my friend to nick me a bottle of it.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Thanks I know what it is. I used to work in a Hospital where we had loads. I have already called up my friend to nick me a bottle of it.


*PMSL hahaha*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

It's amazing what you can "borrow" from there. Well technically I've made my tax etc that went to the hospital  I have so much equipment, mostly stuff they were gonna chuck out before I left.  What a waste, so I decided to sift through what would be of use to me and the cats. My partner was the manager of the porters and he arranged moves etc which is why i managed to get the cool stuff. i have about 50 thremometers!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, don't blame you, it makes me mad what they throw away, that & shops ectmakes no sense to me. They could send their stuff to the countries that have nothing*


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Thanks I know what it is. I used to work in a Hospital where we had loads. I have already called up my friend to nick me a bottle of it.


Ah bonus! i don't like to assume and some people on here might not know what or how it's used so i just added just in case was a bit redundant for you then!  good you can get it from work, i get mine from work too


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Be careful with the Hibiscrub, it doesn't suit all cats skin, I used it on my red boy, I think maybe reds have a more sensitive skin.
But with my boy I found brushing his chin daily with a bristle brush kept it clear.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ahhh ok. for now i have just been crushing with a soft baby toothbrush to remove flecks of black dirst which seems to be ok at the moment. maybe i shall leave off any lotions and potions just now.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hey Fluff, plz be carefull with those 50 thermometers hon, you never know who's or which orafice they have been in .........PMSL........

now theres a thought .....hehehehehe


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Aw hell, thats going to be another red card...


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lol.. worry not these were all brand new! not been anywhere  i will give you a green because that made me laugh


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Phew !!!!!!!!......thanks Fluff.x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

besides with all my weapons of "torture" i have from the hospital you'd get more than a red card


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Holy Moly Fluff, i dont like the sound of that hon...........
you have to promise to be gentle with me ........


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

of course i will be gentle until you get used to it  sorry!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG PMSL hahaha Behave you 2, lol*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

me behave !!!!!!!..im being threatened here with all sorts of instruments of torture and all you do is tell me to behave .....pmsl............ive heared the saying before........" trust me, i'm a doctor " .........hahahahahahaha


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i used to work where the consultants stick cameras up ya bits  doctors are plain evil LOL


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

...UP YA BITS !!!!!!!..........what on earth makes you think i got bits hahahahahahaha


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

and if i may ask, how does one get ones SLR camera up ones bits?????


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

up your bum and lady and boys bits and ya nose and down your mouth. you know the endo tubes not cameras, you know what i mean. either way it looks painful.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

well thanks for the kind offer fluff but ive had my share of hospitals thanks, and enough surgery over the past couple of years to last anyone a lifetime.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*One good thing is they sedate you, so you don't remember a thing.....thank god for sedation I say, lol

Not that any of this has anything to do with cat acne, lol*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

fluffypurrs said:


> up your bum and lady and boys bits and ya nose and down your mouth. you know the endo tubes not cameras, you know what i mean. either way it looks painful.


*   so beware Raggs   ........*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *One good thing is they sedate you, so you don't remember a thing.....thank god for sedation I say, lol
> 
> Not that any of this has anything to do with cat acne, lol*


* oooooh yes miss  back on topic everyone  
yep i agree with selk the scubs are good  ok now miss back on topic  *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, well we might get complaints for being "off topic" lol. I ain't getting the blame for this one*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

yes MA'AM.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hehe, well we might get complaints for being "off topic" lol. I ain't getting the blame for this one*


*no were blame raggs   *


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

BLAME RAGGS!!!!!!!!........... Wait till you open the parcel i sent you,,,,,,, its black, hairy, has 8 legs and huge fangs.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, it's you then, PMSL *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

raggs said:


> BLAME RAGGS!!!!!!!!........... Wait till you open the parcel i sent you,,,,,,, its black, hairy, has 8 legs and huge fangs.


* im sure theres no spiders in there *



Selk67U2 said:


> *Oooo, it's you then, PMSL *


*
now that would be interesting lol  *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, bet Sue has wrapped him up and sent him off, lol.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I hope he dont suffer from chin acne  *


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *It's good stuff is'nt it Bee, does the job nicely. I was shocked at the colour when I 1st ever got it. I had a vision of my cat being dyed pink for life, lol *


Yeh it is good stuff.. clears it up..

My 2 dont have any alergy to anything.. just have oily coats, particularly round the chin area (they have glands there dont they?)


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

im being picked on........


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

raggs said:


> im being picked on........


*pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,[*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

LYNDA..............bite me !!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.....thats where im going........to hide hahahaha


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Stupid internet, taken me ages to sort it and get bk on*



> Yeh it is good stuff.. clears it up..
> 
> My 2 dont have any alergy to anything.. just have oily coats, particularly round the chin area (they have glands there dont they?)


*Yes Bee, they have then under their chin, which explains why mine seem to have theirs glued to all my furniture, lol*



> Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysilio gogogoch.....thats where im going........to hide hahahaha


*PMSL Chris, but can you say it, lol*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

of course i can.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

sorry raggs i didn't mean to cause any offence mentioning surgery etc..please forgive me....


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I don't think you did Fluffy...did you, lol Chris gives as good as he gets*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ok, but just wanted to be clear.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, you're fine honestly, was very funny*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes i'm allowed for it to go off topic as it's my thread LOL


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, oh, yea it is is'nt it, lol*


----------

